# Uncle is not helpful at all



## AdamMieses (Oct 1, 2017)

5:00 this morning my aunt had a IBS attack(read my first story if you notice aunt) it is pretty common but it was the rest of the time that got me really pi$$ed off. When she has an attack I leave her alone and let her get better. Today her symptoms really took off not only did she suffer digestive upset but she was feeling light headed, blurry vision and was about to faint. Not to long when these symptoms occurred she started calling her husbands(Id say uncle but after today I dont even know if I should at all) name lets call him Austin. Austin gets up really early for work Im not even up for school Im normally asleep he was getting ready to leave and he simply ignored her while was she sick and in pain and left for work. He claims he didnt even hear her but I call bs on that. She wanted him to get her a bucket and a rag she was nauseous and really sweaty not a work out in gym sweaty but spending a day in a Jamaican beach sweaty. I decided to help her I went to the bathroom door and offered my help she asked me if she could get the things she asked Austin to get her so I did I couldnt slide them under the door do with her permission I gave her the items while she was on the toilet. I didnt look at anything that I didnt need to see I only looked at her face. Good news is she didnt vomit or anything like that. When she was done I and went out the bathroom she looked pale and her eyes were watering(she didnt cry it runs in my family and I guess everyone elses to you get sick instant tear eye the same thing happens to me) we hugged each other and I just told her to rest. After that the rest of my everyday day life happened take a shower, put on a new outfit, drive my car to get breakfast from McDonalds and get to school and carry on my day. The whole point of this post is to show what Austin should be doing instead of me but I couldnt resist as if Im not living with my parents I might as well commit and contribute. This isnt the first incident where he didnt help. In the past he has made some sarcastic remarks about her and IBS sometimes I feel like he only got with her because of her looks and other things and he really doesnt care if she is sick or not.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

what a shame that your uncle is so heartless, uncaring and unsupportive. it would be nice if he would change but i imagine he probably won't.

that's wonderful that you are so caring and supportive of her. i'm sure she really appreciates that! and i do hope that she has a good gastroenterologist to help her control her diarrhea.


----------



## AdamMieses (Oct 1, 2017)

Since Halloween just passed and Thanksgiving and Christmas is coming up I will make sure she looks into that since her D can get pretty bad. Hopefully we can get new meds to.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good! yes, there are prescription meds that can be quite helpful for controlling D.

has she tried taking calcium?

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/72764-lindas-calcium-info/


----------

